# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Richiamo decimi con rinuncia finanziamento soci per versamento integrale a c.sociale

## carlorosati

Salve, 
vorrei un parere su tale situazione.
I soci di una srl hanno al momento versato il 25% del capitale sociale. Ora secondo Voi, è possibile richiamare gli ulteriori decimi, con un giroconto e rinuncia di parte dei finanziamenti effettuati dai soci?
Mi è stato riferito che lo scopo di tale operazione è dimostrare la "solidità" dell'azienda (del tipo, il capitale è stato interamente versato wow!!)(discutibile).
Quali sono gli adempimenti da fare?
Immagino, una pratica di variazione alla Camera di Commercio. Ma quale documento o atto deve essere allegato? E' necessaria un verbale dell'assemblea dei soci (ma servirebbe la formalizzazione da parte del notaio?). 
Grazie

----------


## paolab

si, fallo... basta una semplice pratica alla camera di commercio. Ti segnalo che l'impostazione fin qui adottata è sbagliata. Prima di fare finanziamenti alla società i soci avrebebro dovuto versare la restante parte di capitale. Era obbligo dell'amministratore chiedere il versamento dei residui decimi non appena vi è stata necessità di avere soldi a disposizione... comunque, ovviamente, non è successo nulla.. ora però procedi a sistemare...  :Smile:

----------


## carlorosati

Ok grazie. Ma quale documento o atto deve essere allegato? E' necessaria un verbale dell'assemblea dei soci (ma servirebbe la formalizzazione da parte del notaio?). 
Grazie

----------

